# إطالة الشعر في المسيحية.



## badir_koko (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هناك أية في كتابكم المقدس تقول 
14 ام ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلّمكم ان الرجل ان كان يرخي شعره فهو عيب له )
كيف كتابكم المقدس ينفي إطالة الشعر و أنتم عندما صورتم إلهكم صورتموه بشعر طويل.
أرجو التوضيح إن كنت خاطأ في الأية.
و لكم الشكر و التقدير.​*


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز badir_koko

الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله روح و بذلك الهنا ليس عنده شعر و لا سيقان!

الفنانين صوروا و رسموا جسد المسيح الذي تجسد به الله, فهو ليس شكل الله و لا شعره و انما شكل الجسد الذي تجسد به الله

نأتي الى سؤالك الركيك المبني على الصور لا علا مادة علمية او مصدر واحد

الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اصلاً ان المسيح شعره طويل بل الفنانين رسموا حسب تخيلهم و حسب فنهم فقط

يا ريت لما تيجي تحاور تعتمد على مصادر و كتب و ليس على صور و افلام..

ربنا يهديك..

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## SALVATION (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_الله لا يحابى الوجوه
تسلم ايدك my rock​​_


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 أكتوبر 2008)

badir_koko قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​*
> 
> 
> *هناك أية في كتابكم المقدس تقول *
> ...


 
*هو انا هخرج عن اطار سؤالك شوية اسمحلى يعنى اصل بصراحة سؤالك غريب جداً واستفزنى*
*هو ايه اللى هيفيدك لما تعرف ان الفنانين صوروا السيد المسيح له المجد بشعر طويل ولا لأ يعنى*
*سيبت الديانة كلها ومسكت فى دى ؟*
*هيضيف لعلمك الواسع معلومات جديدة يعنى ؟*​ 
*كمان زى ما اضاف اخواتنا هنا*
*ان الله روح*
*فكيف بعقلك هذا ان تكون للروح صورة من صور الجسد وهو اتصافها بوجود شعر طويل ؟*
*ياريت تختارو موضوعات مهمة علشان نرد عليكم بعد كدا *
*مش اى حاجة تهاجمونا بيها وخلاص*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / بادير كوكو
+++ كما قال إخوتى الأحباء ، فنحن لا نأخذ عقيدتنا من صور الفنانين ، التى ليس عليها أى ضابط ولا رابط .
+++ بل إن المصدر الوحيد لمعتقداتنا ، هو الكتاب المقدس .
+++ وبخصوص تربية الشعر ، فالرجل النذير للرب ، لا يحلق شعره ، كعلامة للنذر ، مثما طالب الملاك ، أم شمشون : [  فَهَا إِنَّكِ تَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً, وَلاَ يَعْلُ مُوسَى رَأْسَهُ, لأَنَّ الصَّبِيَّ يَكُونُ نَذِيراً لِلَّهِ  ] قض13: 5  .
+++ ولكن الشيئ الطبيعى ، هو أن النذير يخفى شعره ، مثلما يحدث حتى الآن ، فمثلاً كان البابا كيرلس السادس لا يقص شعره ، علامة على النذر ، ولكن أحداً لم يكن يعرف ذلك ، إلاَّ المقربين جداً ، ولم يُرف ذلك للجميع ، إلاَّ بعد نياحته ( أى وفاته ، لأننا نسمى الوفاة : راحة أو إنتقالاً للراحة الأبدية  )، ويوجد غيره آخرون ، ولا يعلم بهم أحد ، لأنهم يغطون رأسهم .
++++ وفى زمن تجسد السيد المسيح ، كان الناس جميعاً يرتدون غطاءً للرأس : مثلما يوجد حتى الآن فى صعيد مصر ، حيث يرتدون عمامة أو طاقية ، وفوقها الشال الذى يغطى الرأس تماماً .
++++ وأما تصويرات الفنانين ، التى تظهر السيد المسيح ، وكذلك الرسل ، عراة الرؤوس بدون عمامة أو طاقية أو شال ، فليست -- من هذه الناحية ومن غيرها -- صحيحة تاريخياً .


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*كنت ابحث في موضوع ذات علاقة فوجدت هذا الموضوع ..

فهم ينتقدون شعر المسيح ليس بناء على صور مرسومة بل ايضا بناء على صورة الكفن :

http://www.55a.net/firas/ar_photo/1241146256torino03.jpg

ويقولون بناءه عليها انه ينص الكتاب المقدس على أن طول شعر الرجل عيب والمسيح يظهر بشعر طويل !

وايضا ما ورد في كورنثوس :

4 كُلُّ رَجُل يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ، يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ. 

ولكن المعروف في صلاة اليهود انهم يغطون روؤسهم :

http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/imgcache2/29242.gif

هاتين نقطتين مش فاهمهم في كورثنوس يا ريت التوضيح .*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع اترد هليه قبل كده فى المنتدى

بس هما للاسف بينقلوا الشبهات اللى مالية منتدايتهم الاسلامية​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 نوفمبر 2009)

_الخلاصة  
إطالة الشعر تنسكا  وزهدأ كان وسيلة لتذكير  الشخص نفسه أنه   نذيرا  مرتبطا بنذر أو عهدا مع الله    -الرب- (( الرئيس  الفعلى شعبه أو مجتمعه))
 وبأن  هذا  الشخص  مكلفا بمهمة او معهودا   إليه مسئؤليه رعويه   تنمويه  هائلة ذات تأثير  دينى مجتمعى 000تستوجب  الاعتماد على ذكاء وشخصية الرب الاله و  تراجع   ذات وشخصية وافكار النذير  الخصوصيه
فالسيد الرب يسوع المسيح  كان مرتبطا ومسئؤلا بمهمة الفداء وتخليص البشرية من عيوبها
وانبيائه ورسله السابقين عليه او اللاحقين له من تلامذته الحوارين الاطهار كانوا نذيرين بالمعنى نفسه0
اطاله شعر تنسكا وزهدا عن التزين العالمى والترفه0000

اما النص المجتزأ من رساله معلمنا بولص الرسول الاولى الى مؤمنى كنيسة كورنثوس فهو يخص بكل ميوعة وشذوذا  من الرجال لدواعى متنوعه   منها لفت الانظار   او التفنن فى الخروج عن المألووف  والظهور بظواهر شاذة واباحية و000و000  فهى خروج عن الطبيعه ومسايرة لاصحاب الرؤى الفكرية المنحرفة وهى بالتأكيد ترفضها المسيحية 0_


----------



## أثيناغورس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش يا جماعة فيه سوء فهم هنا .... تعالوا الأول نفهم ماذا قصد بولس بالشعر الطويل 


أولا ... بولس الرسول ماتكلمش هنا على طول الشعر بشكل عام .. لأنه هو نفسه كان عنده شعر طويل فى يوم من الأيام بسبب نذر  ! 


نقرأ من سفر أعمال الرسل 18 : 18 
*: و اما بولس فلبث ايضا اياما كثيرة ثم ودع الاخوة و سافر في                  البحر الى سورية و معه بريسكلا و اكيلا بعدما**حلق راسه في كنخريا                  لانه كان عليه نذر "

* "

يفسر المفسر دايفيد جوزيك  نص الكتاب المقدس فى كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 14 بالأتى 

Based on this verse, many people have thought that it is a sin for a man to wear long hair – or, at least hair that is considered long by the culture. But long hair in itself can be no sin; after all, Paul apparently had long hair for a time in Corinth as a part of a vow (Acts 18:18). But, the vow would not have meant anything if long hair was the norm; that's what Paul is getting at!

 يعنى بيقول أن 
هنا بولس الرسول مش بيتكلم عن الشعر الطويل أذا كان فى حدود العادى فى أيامه ... و ده يشمل تطويل الشعر بسبب نذر مثلا ... برضه بولس الرسول بيتكلم عن أيه ؟؟ 

نقرأ من موقع tektonics.org


"_oth not even nature itself teach you, that, if a man have long hair, it is a shame unto him?_ Critics ask how Paul can say this in light of associations of long hair in the OT. But the comparison that Paul makes is to the long hair of a woman - so that this is a matter of what was considered "long" in Paul's day. We find the same issue dealt with in ancient writers like Strabo, who complains of men wearing their like that of a woman. According to one Hellenistic-Jewish writer, "Long hair is not fit for boys, but for voluptuous women." Philo says that a man's hair is too long if it can be piled on top of the head in braids. Therefore, Paul's reference is entirely appropriate in context. (The Greek word here actually refers to tresses of hair; snide observation about portraits of Jesus with long hair are off the mark.) "


يعنى بيقولك أن الشعر الطويل اللى كان يقصده بولس فى أيامه( و فيلو الفيلسوف لاحظ نفس الملاحظة) هو الشعر الطويل المضفر و المجدول فى جدائل  كالسيدات ....  حتى أن الكلمة اليونانية هنا تشير الى الشعر الطويل جدا كالسيدات المجدول فى جدائل اللى يقصد بيه التباهى و أظهار الجمال ... و هذا طبعا بعيد كل البعد عن الشعر الطويل الذى هو للنذير و بالتالى بعيد كل البعد عن طول شعر المسيح فى الكفن أو الصور ....  يعنى بولس الرسول هنا بيحذر من التشبه بالسيدات فى تطويل الشعر و تضفيره لأظهار الجمال لأنه لا يتماشى مع الرجولة ... هذا لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بطول شعر النذير أو المسيح ...


مصادرى 

http://www.studylight.org/com/guz/view.cgi?book=1co&chapter=011


http://www.tektonics.org/TK-CORIN.html


----------

